

San Diego startup On-Ramp develops 45 mile "WiF-i" - delinquentme
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/37881/?p1=A3&a=f

======
delinquentme
"He is targeting devices that use less than 50 bits per second"

^^ not quite the white space utilization i was hoping

